

If Everyone Was Online, Would We Still Need The Postal Service? - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/mediaandtech/2010/03/24/do-we-still-need-the-united-states-postal-service/

======
nfnaaron
Yes, because:

a) The privacy of anything that comes to me via USPS is legally protected, and
there is no such legal protection on the net. No ISP admin will go to jail for
opening and reading my mail just because he felt like it.

b) You can't trust anything that comes in email. I get email from my bank all
the time, and it's never from my bank, it's always phishing attempts.

If a) and b) can be satisfied, I'll start listening.

